# hitorque lathe high torque!



## MCRIPPPer (Feb 24, 2014)

hi guys. a few months back i posted a thread asking about making a speed reducer for my mini lathe. some guys recommended using poly-v/ micro-v belts, so i ordered some up and got them a while ago. i also bought some material and have made a part once in a while and have finally got something going. pictures are worth a thousand words, so here you go. 

some of the parts




all the pulleys





here is the cutting tool i made for the job. 

































mocked up















minimum speed in low range is 27rpm, max is 825rpm , with significant torque. will be good for threading and tapping. ratio from chuck to motor is about 7:1 (original belt is 2:1). to measure the speed i used a home made worm wheel and screw. timed how long it took to advance 310 teeth (the gear had some weird number and i just counted the tens to make it easy). it took over 11 minutes at low speed! 

i still need to make proper tensioners for the belt. even with incorrect tension on the belts it has more usable power than before!


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 24, 2014)

Very nice job! I took the easy route on mine and made the smallest motor pulley I could to reduce the minimum speed from 180 rpm to a more reasonable 100 rpm. Of course the top speed is slower but it's not been a problem so far.


----------



## Till (Feb 24, 2014)

Edit: I mixed up the loose side of the belt.


----------



## manic5oul (Mar 2, 2014)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Mar 3, 2014)

thanks. here are some pix of the belt tensioner i made. i still need to make one for the final drive belt.


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Mar 3, 2014)

thanks. here are some pix of the belt tensioner i made. i still need to make one for the final drive belt.


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Dec 13, 2014)

just realized i had not updated this thread with the latest mods. 

made a device to engage and disengage the pulley with a lever, although have not finished that part yet.






















right now i use it to relieve tension so i can change belt speed, then i just turn the thing and it tightens the belt again.


----------

